# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور پزشکی یا فوق لیسانس نرم افزار...

## jalibo

سلام. بچه ها من امسال لیسانس نرم افزار گرفتم و درسم هم بد نیست. امسال قصد داشتم کنکور ارشد نرم افزار بدم ولی یهو یه فکر رفت تو مخم و دیگه هم درنمیاد.
اینکه یه بار دیگه کنکور تجربی بدم و پزشکی بخونم.چون اولا از آینده ی شغلی نرم افزار مطمئن نیستم و دوما به پزشکی خیلی علاقه دارم.
ولی 2 تا شک و تردید تو دلم هست. یکی اینکه فو ق نرم افزار 2ساله ولی پزشکی حداقل 6 یا 7 ساله. یکیم اینکه با اینکه خیلی هوشم خوبه و  استعدادم دارم ولی میترسم یک سال وقت بذارم واسه کنکور تجربی و آخرشم نتیجه نگیرم.
از طرفی هم من متاهلم و کلی قسط بانکی میدم.
با تموم این تفاسیر به نظر شما عزیزان، بچسبم به رشته خودم و دلو بزنم به دریا یا اینکه با توجه به آینده خوب پزشکی ریسک کنم و پزشکی بدم.؟؟؟؟
البته اینم بگم که با توجه به اینکه ریاضیم خوبه احتمالا بتونم ریاضی و تجربی و حتی شیمی رو حداقل 50 بزنم، باقیشو نمیدونم.....
مشتاقانه منتظر پست هاتون هستم...

----------


## Mohammadpor

بستگی داره بتونی روزی چند ساعت بخونی

----------


## Mohsen2

گول نخور برو ارشدت رو شرکت کن

----------


## newpath

روزانه بودی یا شبانه ؟ اینکه متاهل هستی خیلی سخته چون مشخص نیست شهر خودت قبول بشی اونموقع چجور میخوای هزینه زندگیتو بدی !!!!

----------


## EDGE98

راس میگه.تو پزشکی هم خبری نیست تا چند سال دیگه با این سیر قبولی.همون رشته خودتو ادامه خیلی بهتره .بعدشم نرم افزار ی رشته ای که همه جا کاربرد از شرکت نفت تا ی مغازه کوچیک تو بازار.

----------


## jalibo

اگه این مدنظتونه که نمیتونم بخونم اینو بگم که درسم خوبه و روزی حدودا 6 ساعت می تونم بخونم.

----------


## Mohsen2

من کی گفتم شما نمیتونی بخونی اتفاقا شما میتونی ولی شما بهتره تو رشته خودتون که مهارتش رو دارید تحصیل کنید خدا وکیلی از هر کی میپرسی نمیگه میخوام پزشک شم اصلا برفرض شما قبول شدی اونوقت تو پزشکی مهارت عالی رو دارید .بابا بزارید ای جوونا یه نفس راحت بکشن الان رشته تجربی همین مهندسای عزیز سختش کردن با این کنکور دادنشون اقا اگه اول میخواستین پزشک بشین چرا تجربی نرفتین ؟چون چن سال پیش پز دادن رو مهندسی بود حالا زدن اونرو ترکوندن الانم افتادن به جون تجربی

----------


## idealist

> اگه این مدنظتونه که نمیتونم بخونم اینو بگم که درسم خوبه و روزی حدودا 6 ساعت می تونم بخونم.


*نیمی از مسئله که بر میگرده به شرایط زندگی شخصی شما ، اینکه به فرض قبولی ایا میتونید به لحاظ مالی 7 سال بدون درامد زندگی کنید و زندگی خودتون رو بزارید برای درس یا نه (چون قطعا میدونید پزشکی مثل سایر رشته های لیسانس نیست و وقت و تلاش خیلی بیشتری میطلبه و مشغولیت شما خیلی زیاد میشه) و متاهل بودن شما مقداری کار رو سخت تر میکنه.
ابتدا این قسمت مسئله رو بررسی کنید و اگه فکر کردین میتونین این رو حلش کنید و توانایی مالی کافی برای چرخوندن زندگیتون رو دارین ، بعدش میرسیم به قسمت دوم قضیه :
سطح سوالات زیست و شیمی تو دو سال اخیر دگرگون شده و خیلی بالا رفته ، همچنین سیل جمعیت که صف کشیدن پشت کنکور تجربی هی دارن سطح کنکور تجربی و بازه درصدی رو بالاتر میبرن. این حرفها رو برای نا امید کردن شما نمیزنم ، فقط میخام دید بهتری از اوضاع به شما بدم. اگه قسمت اول قضیه (زندگی شخصی و اوضاع مالی) مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه ، توصیه میکنم با یک درس ، (ترجیحا زیست) شروع کنید ، کتابای مورد نیاز رو بگیرین و بررسی کنید کنکور سال قبل رو ، اگه میتونین باهاش کنار بیاین پس استارت بزن. (ضمنا اگه لیسانس روزانه داشته باشی که حتما میدونی باید شهریه بدی)*

----------


## jalibo

مرسی خیلی خوب بود....
ولی جواب یک سوالم مونده اینکه پزشکی خوندن و 7 سال تلاش ارزششو داره یا نه؟؟؟یعنی من اگه الان فوق نرم افزار بدم  احتمالا همون هفت سال دیگه بتونم دکتری نرم افزار هم تموم کند ( خوش بینانه ترین حالت)

----------


## idealist

> مرسی خیلی خوب بود....
> ولی جواب یک سوالم مونده اینکه پزشکی خوندن و 7 سال تلاش ارزششو داره یا نه؟؟؟یعنی من اگه الان فوق نرم افزار بدم  احتمالا همون هفت سال دیگه بتونم دکتری نرم افزار هم تموم کند ( خوش بینانه ترین حالت)


*واقعا مشخص نیست. با این تعداد زیاد پزشکایی که از دانشگاه های دولتی و ازاد و بین الملل هر ساله فارغ التحصیل میشن معلوم نیست تا 10 سال اینده اوضاع شغلی این رشته چطور باشه. من الان نمیتونم بگم ارزشش رو داره یا نه ، تا حد زیادی بستگی به میزان میل و علاقه ی شما داره ، چون اینده مالیش الان یه کم مبهم شده ، قطعا تو هر رشته ای اگر شما بهترین باشین همیشه براتون جا هست. اما خب ایده ال گرایانه نباید تصمیم گرفت.*

----------


## jalibo

خیلی لطف کردید. سرکاربودم دستم بند بود.
یکی که الان داره پزشکی میخونه تو این سابت میتونم پیدا کنم؟//

----------


## Prison Break

داداش برای پزشکی اگر بخوای تخصص بگیری و طرح و کنکور و اینا باید بگم بین 10 تا 12 سال گیر هستی
اینا به کنار قبولیش بسیار سخت شما الان فکر میکنی اینطوری ولی واقعا سخت قبولیش
بعدشم قبول شدی احتمال خیلی قوی می افتی شهر دیگه. با وضعیت متاهلی میتونی بری شهر دیگه؟
تازه اونم کار نکنی

والا چیز خاصی توی پزشکی نیست. شما اگه جا خوندن پزشکی بری تخصص های کامپیوتری و نرم افزاری و برنامه نویسی یاد بگیری و کار کنی خیلی بیشتر پزشکی برات مفید

از نظر من با شرایط شما این کار خیلی خیلی اشتباه. همون ارشد نرم افزار رو بگیر و برو دنبال تخصص

----------


## newpath

یه متخصص جوون که دو روز در هفته میاد شهر ما از 8 صب شروع بکار میکنه تا 4 صبح .. تقریبا 20 ساعت !!! حالا شما بگو 16 ساعت .. این حداقل ساعتی 8 نفرو ویزیت میکنه یعنی تقریبا روزانه 3 تومن درامد ویزیتشه .. اگه بخوای کارایه اصلیشم حساب کنی چیزی نزدیک 7 8 تومن میشه .. درامد یه روزش به اندازه 1 ماه اکثر مهندسایه خوبه .. اینارو دیدی لابد به پزشکی علاقه مند شدی  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Coyote

> سلام. بچه ها من امسال لیسانس نرم افزار گرفتم و درسم هم بد نیست. امسال قصد داشتم کنکور ارشد نرم افزار بدم ولی یهو یه فکر رفت تو مخم و دیگه هم درنمیاد.
> اینکه یه بار دیگه کنکور تجربی بدم و پزشکی بخونم.چون اولا از آینده ی شغلی نرم افزار مطمئن نیستم و دوما به پزشکی خیلی علاقه دارم.
> ولی 2 تا شک و تردید تو دلم هست. یکی اینکه فو ق نرم افزار 2ساله ولی پزشکی حداقل 6 یا 7 ساله. یکیم اینکه با اینکه خیلی هوشم خوبه و  استعدادم دارم ولی میترسم یک سال وقت بذارم واسه کنکور تجربی و آخرشم نتیجه نگیرم.
> از طرفی هم من متاهلم و کلی قسط بانکی میدم.
> با تموم این تفاسیر به نظر شما عزیزان، بچسبم به رشته خودم و دلو بزنم به دریا یا اینکه با توجه به آینده خوب پزشکی ریسک کنم و پزشکی بدم.؟؟؟؟
> البته اینم بگم که با توجه به اینکه ریاضیم خوبه احتمالا بتونم ریاضی و تجربی و حتی شیمی رو حداقل 50 بزنم، باقیشو نمیدونم.....
> مشتاقانه منتظر پست هاتون هستم...


درود. به نظر من اگر تو نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی مهارت هایی دارین، بیخیال کنکور تجربی بشین. 
اگر چند سال پیش این سوال رو می فرمودین، شاید جواب دیگری عرض می کردم ولی از سال 92 کنکور تجربی در سراشیبی بدجوری افتاده که هر سال سوالات افتضاح تر و غیر استاندارد تر میشه و شما حتی اگر روزی 10-12 ساعت هم مطالعه بفرمائید، باز هم هیچ تضمینی نیست که بتونین موفق بشین... الان خیلی از دوستان من که واقعا درسشون عالی بود، به رشته هایی مثل شیمی و رادیولوژی و رادیوتراپی بسنده کردن... خود من هم تصمیم داشتم دوباره در کنکور شرکت کنم ولی ترجیح دادم همین رشته نرم افزار رو ادامه بدم.
به هر حال تصمیم نهایی با شماست... به قول یکی از اساتید، "همه در ایران دوست دارن پزشک بشن، ولی این قبول شدن یا نشدنه هست که خیلیا رو منصرف می کنه...".
درسته پزشکی رشته جالبی هست ولی متاسفانه من که هیچ امیدی ندارم به کنکور های پیش رو و اتفاقاتی که ممکنه بیافته. 
اگر هم مثل دوست عزیز به نام بهزاد در این انجمن، در آمد و خونه زندگی خوبی دارین می تونین چند سال پیاپی شانستون رو بسنجین ولی اگر هنوز بیکارین به نظرم عمرتون رو حروم نکنین.
موفق باشین.

----------


## melis

اگه ارشدت صرفا یه مدرک باشه که نری بهتره!! ولی اگه میدونی واسه ارشد نرم افزار یه دانشگاه خوب قبول میشی و میتونی بصورت حرفه ای برنامه نویسی کنی برو نرم افزار! درآمد یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای از پزشکا خیلی بالاتره! ولی حرفه ای شدنش هم کار هر کسی نیست!!

----------


## afsarie

سلام . دوست عزیز قطعا شک نکنید ادامه ی کار خودتون یعنی ارشد نرم افزار بهتر هست . 
شما تا بخواید پزشکی رو به نهایت برسونید کلی از عمرتون رفته . کی میخواید زندگی کنید ؟! 
در ضمن اینم در نظر داشته باشید همین الان هم پزشکی در معرض اشباء شدن هست و داره مثل عمران ریاضی ها میشه ! 
تا اون زمانی که شما فارغ التحصیل بشید در پزشکی میدونید چقدر پزشک قبل از شما میاد بیرون ؟! 

به نظرتون این مملکت چقدر پزشک نیاز داره ؟ آیا تا چند سال آینده پزشکی بیشتر مهم خواهد بود یا دنیای ارتباطات و تکنولوژی ؟ 

در ضمن شما حتی اگر تا آخر پزشکی برید و تخصص رو هم کامل کنید ، تا اون زمانی که شما جا بیوفتید دیگه واقعا وقتی برای زندگی کردن و پول در اوردن نیست . 
فقط پزشک شدن ملاک نیست . داخل هر شهرستانی ممکنه 1000 تا پزشک باشه الان . اما چند نفر از این پزشک ها معروف هستند و کاسبی عالی ای دارند ؟! شاید اگر بخوایم خیلی بگیم 100 نفر ! 
پزشکی مثل سوپر مارکتی هست ! باید جا بیوفتید و معروف شید تا بتونید درآمد عالی داشته باشید .

----------


## newpath

> سلام . دوست عزیز قطعا شک نکنید ادامه ی کار خودتون یعنی ارشد نرم افزار بهتر هست . 
> شما تا بخواید پزشکی رو به نهایت برسونید کلی از عمرتون رفته . کی میخواید زندگی کنید ؟! 
> در ضمن اینم در نظر داشته باشید همین الان هم پزشکی در معرض اشباء شدن هست و داره مثل عمران ریاضی ها میشه ! 
> تا اون زمانی که شما فارغ التحصیل بشید در پزشکی میدونید چقدر پزشک قبل از شما میاد بیرون ؟! 
> 
> به نظرتون این مملکت چقدر پزشک نیاز داره ؟ آیا تا چند سال آینده پزشکی بیشتر مهم خواهد بود یا دنیای ارتباطات و تکنولوژی ؟ 
> 
> در ضمن شما حتی اگر تا آخر پزشکی برید و تخصص رو هم کامل کنید ، تا اون زمانی که شما جا بیوفتید دیگه واقعا وقتی برای زندگی کردن و پول در اوردن نیست . 
> فقط پزشک شدن ملاک نیست . داخل هر شهرستانی ممکنه 1000 تا پزشک باشه الان . اما چند نفر از این پزشک ها معروف هستند و کاسبی عالی ای دارند ؟! شاید اگر بخوایم خیلی بگیم 100 نفر ! 
> پزشکی مثل سوپر مارکتی هست ! باید جا بیوفتید و معروف شید تا بتونید درآمد عالی داشته باشید .


نرخ رشد جمعیت ایرانو اگه سرچ کنید میفهمید تو 10 سال دیگه جمعیت ایران 90 میلیون نفر میشه ... تقریبا ده میلیون افزایش .. حالا پذیرش پزشکی مگه سالانه چند نفره ؟ حداکثر 1000 نفر ... یعنی تا ده ساله دیگه به جمعیت پزشکان حداکثر 10000 نفر اضافه شده

----------


## Maximus

> سلام. بچه ها من امسال لیسانس نرم افزار گرفتم و درسم هم بد نیست. امسال قصد داشتم کنکور ارشد نرم افزار بدم ولی یهو یه فکر رفت تو مخم و دیگه هم درنمیاد.اینکه یه بار دیگه کنکور تجربی بدم و پزشکی بخونم.چون اولا از آینده ی شغلی نرم افزار مطمئن نیستم و دوما به پزشکی خیلی علاقه دارم.ولی 2 تا شک و تردید تو دلم هست. یکی اینکه فو ق نرم افزار 2ساله ولی پزشکی حداقل 6 یا 7 ساله. یکیم اینکه با اینکه خیلی هوشم خوبه و  استعدادم دارم ولی میترسم یک سال وقت بذارم واسه کنکور تجربی و آخرشم نتیجه نگیرم.از طرفی هم من متاهلم و کلی قسط بانکی میدم.با تموم این تفاسیر به نظر شما عزیزان، بچسبم به رشته خودم و دلو بزنم به دریا یا اینکه با توجه به آینده خوب پزشکی ریسک کنم و پزشکی بدم.؟؟؟؟البته اینم بگم که با توجه به اینکه ریاضیم خوبه احتمالا بتونم ریاضی و تجربی و حتی شیمی رو حداقل 50 بزنم، باقیشو نمیدونم.....مشتاقانه منتظر پست هاتون هستم...


سلام مهندس بببن اگه برنامه نویسیت خوبه و علاقه داری همون نرم افزار بمون وگرنه هر جایی که دوست داری برو

----------


## gign

> یه متخصص جوون که دو روز در هفته میاد شهر ما از 8 صب شروع بکار میکنه تا 4 صبح .. تقریبا 20 ساعت !!! حالا شما بگو 16 ساعت .. این حداقل ساعتی 8 نفرو ویزیت میکنه یعنی تقریبا روزانه 3 تومن درامد ویزیتشه .. اگه بخوای کارایه اصلیشم حساب کنی چیزی نزدیک 7 8 تومن میشه .. درامد یه روزش به اندازه 1 ماه اکثر مهندسایه خوبه .. اینارو دیدی لابد به پزشکی علاقه مند شدی


خب اگه این جوری حساب کنیم
مسی رونالدو رونی و نیمار و بیل و ... هم سالی بالای چهل میلیارد درآمد دارن 
پس بریم فوتبالیست بشیم

----------


## idealist

> نرخ رشد جمعیت ایرانو اگه سرچ کنید میفهمید تو 10 سال دیگه جمعیت ایران 90 میلیون نفر میشه ... تقریبا ده میلیون افزایش .. حالا پذیرش پزشکی مگه سالانه چند نفره ؟ حداکثر 1000 نفر ... یعنی تا ده ساله دیگه به جمعیت پزشکان حداکثر 10000 نفر اضافه شده


*پذیرش پزشکی سالانه هزار نفر؟!
فقط ظرفیت سراسری به تنهایی خیلی بیشتر از اینه که شما گفتین. حالا ازاد و بین الملل هیچی*

----------


## Prison Break

ظرفیت پزشکی هر سال چیزی حدود 4 الی 5 هزار نفر هست که زیاد به شمار نمیره

----------


## afsarie

> یه متخصص جوون که دو روز در هفته میاد شهر ما از 8 صب شروع بکار میکنه تا 4 صبح .. تقریبا 20 ساعت !!! حالا شما بگو 16 ساعت .. این حداقل ساعتی 8 نفرو ویزیت میکنه یعنی تقریبا روزانه 3 تومن درامد ویزیتشه .. اگه بخوای کارایه اصلیشم حساب کنی چیزی نزدیک 7 8 تومن میشه .. درامد یه روزش به اندازه 1 ماه اکثر مهندسایه خوبه .. اینارو دیدی لابد به پزشکی علاقه مند شدی


دوست عزیز بنده گفتم پزشکی مثل مغازه داری هست. شما تا جا نیوفتی به اندازه رفتگر محل ما هم درآمدی نداری . 

چرا تا اسم پزشکی میاد همه به فکر درآمد های بالای 5-6 میلیون میوفتید ؟ مگه همینطوریه الکی شما بری فقط مدرکو بگیری و پول در بیاری ؟ 




> نرخ رشد جمعیت ایرانو اگه سرچ کنید میفهمید تو 10 سال دیگه جمعیت ایران 90 میلیون نفر میشه ... تقریبا ده میلیون افزایش .. حالا پذیرش پزشکی مگه سالانه چند نفره ؟ حداکثر 1000 نفر ... یعنی تا ده ساله دیگه به جمعیت پزشکان حداکثر 10000 نفر اضافه شده


لطفا در مورد چیز هایی که اطلاع کافی ندارید اظهار نظر نفرمائید . حداکثر 1000 نفر اره ؟  :Yahoo (4):  

اوکی اقا ما تسلیم

----------


## newpath

> خب اگه این جوری حساب کنیم
> مسی رونالدو رونی و نیمار و بیل و ... هم سالی بالای چهل میلیارد درآمد دارن 
> پس بریم فوتبالیست بشیم


برو بشو اگه میتونی

----------


## newpath

> دوست عزیز بنده گفتم پزشکی مثل مغازه داری هست. شما تا جا نیوفتی به اندازه رفتگر محل ما هم درآمدی نداری . 
> 
> چرا تا اسم پزشکی میاد همه به فکر درآمد های بالای 5-6 میلیون میوفتید ؟ مگه همینطوریه الکی شما بری فقط مدرکو بگیری و پول در بیاری ؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> لطفا در مورد چیز هایی که اطلاع کافی ندارید اظهار نظر نفرمائید . حداکثر 1000 نفر اره ؟  
> 
> اوکی اقا ما تسلیم


خانواده ما کلا پزشکن .. فقط من مهندسشونم .. چطور!!!با کجاش مشکل داری ؟ صفراشو درست بشمار

----------


## newpath

> *پذیرش پزشکی سالانه هزار نفر؟!
> فقط ظرفیت سراسری به تنهایی خیلی بیشتر از اینه که شما گفتین. حالا ازاد و بین الملل هیچی*


بدون دندون و دارو باز بیشتره ؟؟؟ پزشکی عمومیو فقط گفتم(اصلا 3000 نفر)... تازه شما افرادی که بازنشسته میشن یا اپلای میکن یا کلا میرن خارج یا هر مورد دیگه ای ... بخوای از اون تعداد کم کنی باز حداکثر همون  20 10 هزار نفر میشن (نسبت به افزایش جمعیت رقم بالایی نیست )... بعدشم فکر کردی هر کی میره دانشگاه پزشک میشه !!!! نصفشون تا چند سال نمیتونن 2 تا بیمارم ویزیت کنن

----------


## stephanie

مهمترین نکته اینجا اینه که شما متاهلی، مسئولیت زندگی به دوشته و دستت خیلی باز نیست، خیلی نکاتی رو باید درنظر بگیری که مثلا من مجرد اصلا به ذهنم هم خطور نمی کنه.  پاسخ صحیح و کاملی رو اینجا نمیتونی بگیری.

----------


## k92nm

اعضای انجمن رو میخواید توجیه کنید؟! من فکر می کردم باید کنکور داد!! عزیز من هرچی میخواهید بشوید بشوید، ما نه بخیلیم و نه مانع :Yahoo (21):  پزشک بشو مهندس حقوق دان و کاردان و ادیب و فیلسوف بشو  آخرسرم لطفی کنید تجربیاتتون رو در اختیار ما و سایرین قرار بدید :Yahoo (1): کلی گویی کردم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## gign

ظرفیت امسال پزشکی سراسری و پردیس و تعهدی حدود پنج هزار نفر بود
نه هزار نفر

----------


## gign

> برو بشو اگه میتونی


دوست عزیز منظورم اینه هر متخصصی به درآمد های نجومی نمیرسه
همون طوری که هر فوتبالیستی به درآمد نجومی نمیرسه

----------


## jalibo

به به چه جوابه ای خوبی. بچه ها واقعا عذر می خوام که کانکت نبودم. درگیر یه مشکلی بودم. جواباتو که خوندم از عاشق این انجمن و اهمیت بچه هاتون شدم.
ببینید من کارم مرتبط با نرم افزاره، ولی احساس می کنم علاقه ای که باید باشه رو ندارم. با اینکه در حد خودم تخصص دارم. دوست داشتم یه کاری داشته باشم که عاشقشم. همون سالی هم که انتخاب رشته می کردم به زور داییم که شرکت نرم افزاری داره رفتم ریاضی. عاشق شیمی بودم. چندبارم تا الان خواستم تغییر رشته بدم ولی بخاطر کارم نشد. احساس می کنم اگه تجربی میخوندم خیلی موفق تر بودم با اینکه معدل دیپلم ریاضیم 19/80 بود..........................................

----------


## KARIMASADI

> به به چه جوابه ای خوبی. بچه ها واقعا عذر می خوام که کانکت نبودم. درگیر یه مشکلی بودم. جواباتو که خوندم از عاشق این انجمن و اهمیت بچه هاتون شدم.ببینید من کارم مرتبط با نرم افزاره، ولی احساس می کنم علاقه ای که باید باشه رو ندارم. با اینکه در حد خودم تخصص دارم. دوست داشتم یه کاری داشته باشم که عاشقشم. همون سالی هم که انتخاب رشته می کردم به زور داییم که شرکت نرم افزاری داره رفتم ریاضی. عاشق شیمی بودم. چندبارم تا الان خواستم تغییر رشته بدم ولی بخاطر کارم نشد. احساس می کنم اگه تجربی میخوندم خیلی موفق تر بودم با اینکه معدل دیپلم ریاضیم 19/80 بود..........................................


ببین دوست گلم من تو همه اینا بودم یه مدتم میگفتم میخوام بازیگر شم ولی تو باید تو مسیرش قرار بگیری با چیزی که تو ذهنته خیلی فرق میکنه همون فوتبالیست بی میخوام فوتبالیست شم یه شبه که نمیشی پزشکیم غول اولش که سخت ترینه کنکوره بعدش با درسا سنگین شما باید کار کنین خرج زن و بچه بدید نمیرسید شما اشتبتون این بود متاهلل شدی اگه نرم افزار بخوندید میتونستید حالا یه جوری جمع کنید برید اونور زندگی کنید راحت و کارم تا دلتون بخواد هست اتفاقا از نخبه ها هم استقبال میکنن فقط من میخوام کنکور بدم واس مهندسی بعدش ای تی بخونم نرم افزار کارش چطوره اینجا؟ اخه رفیق دانمشجو نرم افزار دورم نیست بگه ممنونت میشم همونطور که من کمکت کردم شماهم به بنده کمک کنید

----------


## sina_u

> ببین دوست گلم من تو همه اینا بودم یه مدتم میگفتم میخوام بازیگر شم ولی تو باید تو مسیرش قرار بگیری با چیزی که تو ذهنته خیلی فرق میکنه همون فوتبالیست بی میخوام فوتبالیست شم یه شبه که نمیشی پزشکیم غول اولش که سخت ترینه کنکوره بعدش با درسا سنگین شما باید کار کنین خرج زن و بچه بدید نمیرسید شما اشتبتون این بود متاهلل شدی اگه نرم افزار بخوندید میتونستید حالا یه جوری جمع کنید برید اونور زندگی کنید راحت و کارم تا دلتون بخواد هست اتفاقا از نخبه ها هم استقبال میکنن فقط من میخوام کنکور بدم واس مهندسی بعدش ای تی بخونم نرم افزار کارش چطوره اینجا؟ اخه رفیق دانمشجو نرم افزار دورم نیست بگه ممنونت میشم همونطور که من کمکت کردم شماهم به بنده کمک کنید


تازیخو نگاه کردی برای سال 94 هست.
اون قسمت قرمز خیلی خوب  بود  :Yahoo (21):

----------

